# need info on obtaining my six pack license



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

all the information on the internet has got me befundled at this moment...sometimes a guide in the right direction is all it takes.

i want to apply for my charter captians license and have briefly looked but not getting very far. where do i go to apply for my license..ive got all the qualifications needed from what im told. is it the ouvp?
thanks


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

First get head examined.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Take one of those two week coarses. Like Houston Training.
And you will need 360 days documented on the water, First Aid Training/CPR, Drug Testing, Doctors note, and a clear no DWI driving record. 

Capt Mike


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Google 6 pack license and get all the info you want.

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4ADBF_enUS327US333&q=6+pack+license

Bottom line is what Captmikestarrett said above...


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

It's more legwork then anything anymore.

I used SeaSchool. Google them and get info. They have classes all over. The give a coast gaurd approved test at the end of class too. You take that certficate, along with the required documentaition mentioned above and send it in...You also have to have a twic card now as well.
Seaschool charges $400 to $450. Youll end up spending about $800 when its all said and done though.
I ended dup with the master upgrade (Only 50 tons) in the end with a towing endorsment. Glad Im done though.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

All have given you good advice, blakester giving the best  First be prepaired to spend big bucks. Go to Sea School, they will also provide your test. The test is no walk in the park you must pay very close attention to the wording and detail. On the test they will say the same thing but word it different and the answer will be totally different. Also on the test it is very important that you clairify where they say you are on the water when they ask the question. You will need 3 current captains to reccomend you. You will need to provide 360 days documented time on the water. You will need to get a physical, a drug card and a TWIX card. You will need to take a certified CPR class. Your driving history will have to be decent. Then if you are lucky enough to find a guids lisc that alone will cost you about 5k. Also insurance is higher on a comercial vessell. Sam and I have a Unlimited TFL, that alone cost us $20k. Then you have to book parties and in this economy it ain't easy.


----------

